# Ignorant and not ashamed to admit it!



## docrob57 (Dec 8, 2006)

I have been battling open theists for a while now. I feel that it is a calling, of sorts, though more and more I am embracing it with the same enthusiasm as Jonah had for the Ninevites.

My question, would you consider open theism a "cult" doctrine? Why or why not?

To me, it seems like a cult in that, in effect, open theists do not worship the God of the Bible. By the same token, I am not necessarily qualified to make that call.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 8, 2006)

I think it's safe to say it's heresy. There are articles about it at Monergism.com and at Christian Research Institute (Hank Hanegraff's ministry).


----------



## Devin (Dec 8, 2006)

I would definitely say it's a heresy.

However, accordingly, should we say all ardent open theists are heretics?


----------



## turmeric (Dec 9, 2006)

All *ardent* ones, maybe. I think this is Process Theology for fundies. Is R.Scott Clark around? He would know.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 9, 2006)

Do Open Theists hold to a biblical theology?


----------



## docrob57 (Dec 9, 2006)

Devin said:


> I would definitely say it's a heresy.
> 
> However, accordingly, should we say all ardent open theists are heretics?



Good question! I would have to say that open theists who accept the doctrine "as is" are heretics. And what is the difference between a heretic and a cultist?


----------



## docrob57 (Dec 9, 2006)

Scott Bushey said:


> Do Open Theists hold to a biblical theology?



Their theology is based on a very twisted interpretation of the Bible.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 9, 2006)

docrob57 said:


> Their theology is based on a very twisted interpretation of the Bible.



If it's interpretation is twisted, and one is found to holding to that _twisted_ view, are you a heretic? It's the TRUTH that sets one free, is it not?


----------



## turmeric (Dec 9, 2006)

Aren't cults heresy? What's the difference?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 9, 2006)

turmeric said:


> Aren't cults heresy? What's the difference?



There are some differences: 

Here


----------

